# W O W !!!!



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

http://juliaramseyknitwear.com/?post_type=portfolio-item&p=1676


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Fabulous, Have you seen Big stitch knitting? I wonder if this pelt would felt and mat very easily with use.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

They are definitely unique!!!


----------



## Nairobi (Jan 30, 2013)

Extraordinary!


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Ummm, not on my needles.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Uh-huh.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Not practical--my practical nature rebels!


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

It is interesting but my question would be Why?


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

art...but could I sit and lift this project to knit it? noooooooooo ..beautiful, but not for me...


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh! we got some wow factor goin' on. Reminds me of a library book I had out recently... http://www.amazon.com/Twinkles-Big-City-Knits-Chunky-Chic/dp/0307346110 ...mostly for inspiration. I tend to naturally go in the direction of scaling down, but scaling up seems to be a modern phenomenon.

Go big or go home lol.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Gorgeous! The knits and photo's are fabulous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I to would not knit any thing like that.I could not even wear any thing like that. Not because I have a body well lets just say I have one but that would make me look like a huge marshmallow. My hands would hurt for days to. LOl lol lol But it sure is a work of art on the right person.


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

wow! i would love to knit on big needles.love the designs but not for me ideal for the younger person.


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a skinny mini daughter who could pull it off, but me? Hahaha! And what size needles?


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

Certainly is different. It wouldn't be anything I would do but if I hear anyone mention this kind of knitting I will at least no what they are talking about.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I've never seen anything like it. amazing! thanks for the link!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

What do they mean by raw? It doesn't come off the sheep like that, nor that color. It had to be processed in some way. The weight of that yarn plus open stitches means the garment won't hold its shape. And the first time you snag it there goes your garment. Just enjoy it as a gimmick, you can't take it aeriously


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Very interesting and definetly unique knit wear! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## chuilady (Feb 21, 2011)

I laughed when I saw this. I'm a spinner so this is just knit with 'roving'. You'd make your own needles out of dowling...too funny. It's definitely an idea for using up scratchy sheeps fleece that's not soft enough for personal wear...it would make great rugs...


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow Wow, she is wearing it well.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Holy Cow, what size needles do you think you'll need?


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I agree with chuilady it's not raw it is washed and carded fleece. It would felt. The price of good quality fleece the outfits are a waste. So the whole thing is done up to show art work. Not quality fleece good idea for rugs. Thinking a new soft bathmat.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, it's nice to look at, but not to wear on me for sure !


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

WOW is right, that is awesome.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Just like you said :WOW!!!!!


----------



## G'ma Ruth (Oct 28, 2011)

Like runway fashion shows...wow!! but would I ever wear it. 
NO WAY. You'ld have to knit it with knitting needles the size of tree trunks and your arms would like Arnold's.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Sure. I can think of many places and opportunities I would have to wear those styles...can't you also just picture yourself at the grocery store or movie theater with these garments? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## G'ma Ruth (Oct 28, 2011)

They'll look great on a size 16. Make you into a size 22 instantly!! Such a deal. 
Where's Rohnert Park?


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

G'ma Ruth said:


> They'll look great on a size 16. Make you into a size 22 instantly!! Such a deal.
> Where's Rohnert Park?


Due west from you, by the coast. About 30 minutes north of San Francisco, next to Santa Rosa, Napa, Petaluma.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

just the kind of photos my husband loves.............


----------



## Lolamento (Jan 2, 2013)

Aren't using dolls instead of real women?


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

beautiful, but my boobies would fall out, then fall down!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

I really love the long skirt!  I have two daughters that modelled..I could see my eldest daughter..even at 41 modelling this!


June


----------



## alanpeg2u (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm guessing that W O W stands for 'Waste Of Wool?????


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Well they may look like garments but thats not what they are intended to be as such. They are really plastic sculpture that has taken the concept of knitting and wool and used it to make an entirely different statement. They are the product of a creative mind which has taken a known craft style and turned it on its headto show what else it can achieve whilst still paying lipservice to the original use of knitting to clothe us and keep us warm. I think that i would regard them as a form of body decoration.
However ones needs a lithe young model to show them at their best lol.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

well, at least they are not using real animal pelts, which are used up here. But I think most people would rather see things they can wear with the yarn, not art.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

We dont need to be as narrow minded as that do we. Its good to have our perceptions stretched by seeing something outlandish surely


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

well, that's not being narrowminded, its called being practible. I see outlandish every single day, and it doesn't impress me


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

As for " waste of wool " you say that anything that wasnt of a purely practical nature was a waste. Would that mean that crochet and knitted mats, paintings, flower borders were all a waste ?


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

I said no such thing. and my perceptions would be much more widened with beautiful crochet or knitted outfits someone could actually benefit from. or clothing for charity. and I love the arts, ma'am.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I think buy meaning of the waste as in how many skeins of yarn could of come out of one of the outfits but if it's not quality wool there is no waste.A friend also has sheep he asked the shearer what is the wool from his sheep good for well the shearers answer was scratchy. In other words nothing.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

well, I guess we could ask the people that go to bed cold at night if they would like to have a blanket made of this, or use it to stretch their perceptions, huh?


----------



## ggmakat16 (Dec 12, 2012)

Fabulous. Picture of black really inspiring. Over skinny jeans and white t. Very cool


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

SilverWeb said:


> It is interesting but my question would be Why?


 :!: :!:


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

That would be a real C H O R E...ouch ouch..hands back.. body..knitting with tree trunks?


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

It is roving. It is what we spinners use to make yarn with. If it is super wash it will not felt, but other than that you actually slightly felt it before you knit with it.


----------



## VivienG18 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

